# Face off Season 13



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

The 13th (and reportedly final) season of Face Off kicked off last night.
I was surprised to see no thread about that yet.
Is anyone still watching?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

1st episode on dvr, waiting for Roxy to have time to watch with me.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I love Face off. Usual first show--some amazing, some misses. What I love most about FO is that with so much on the line, the contestants will help each other.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Agreed, spin - that's one of the things I like about the show. There's a lot of camaraderie among the contestants.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I watched the first episode of this season but I won't do any spoiler alerts until people get a chance to watch the show. I thought it was really good, and the talent is good but it's past contestants. I have an early prediction for one of the first ones to go. (psssst...it's a girl).  I am not a fan of whiners....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The battle scenario they're using for this final season is interesting - gives you a chance to see how different the results can be when two artists start with the same challenge.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I always look forward to the new season, such talent! I agree with this first episode, some hits some misses. That one chick totally missed the concept. I'm hoping she's an early out. The others had some really good work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw a whole set of fabulous vampires (inspired by real bats) for the semi-final.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw a whole set of fabulous vampires (inspired by real bats) for the semi-final.


Fabulous except for one.










So who are people thinking is going to win? The guy with the grey hair, bad comb over and huge ego?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the show in general, though I get tired of some of the egos, especially of some of the judges.
I'm sorry to see the show go though.
I wish they did more in-depth looks at the techniques and materials used (or not used) for
those of us who really enjoy the "science" of the art. Some of the "MacGyver'd" stuff is amazing, and they often get access to techniques or materials we wouldn't see or even think of using.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Matt and Walter are strong contenders for the win, and it could easily go either way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lots of jitters during Part 1 of the finals.

And seriously, how could you not know before starting a sculpt that a fox has a long nose?:googly:


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

That ended well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The guys all did a great job.


----------

